# Long term substrate



## John Starkey (13 Aug 2009)

Hi all,
I am looking at stripping my big setup down,it's had Eco complete in it for just over two years,
I just wondered if anyone knows which is the longest lasting substrate on the Market,I know Ada Malayan is long term,wondered if there is anything else which is known to be long term,

regards john.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2009)

what do you mean by long term, John?
As in it will hold its shape and wont cloud or for nutrients?


----------



## John Starkey (14 Aug 2009)

Hi Aaron,
I was referring to nutrients,and I was wondereing which other subsrates last longest in the set up,
I think my plan is to do something low light,crypts,mosses,java fern,microsorium,and so on,something similar to georges Crypt eternal,I like the idea of fortnightly water changes,no presserised co2 only easy carbo,that would leave me more time for my 60cm and my 30ltr nano,does anyone have an idea if the Oliver knott substrae is a long lasting soil ?,

regards  John


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Aug 2009)

Hi John,
              Well I had a look at his website trying to determine whether there was any NPK enrichment. I couldn't find anything that specifically states that it's enriched, just some Lab test data which appears to imply enrichment but may also simply indicate a high CEC. Since it appears to be similarly priced to AS, and since we know that AS is highly enriched, I'd say it still holds the crown and would still be the way to go. If the tank is on the lower end of uptake rate, such as what you described then the enrichment will last a longer time. Inevitably though, any enriched substrate will exhaust it's enrichment, but this will be replaced somewhat by organic matter breakdown and nitrification within the sediment.

This would be a good direct question to ask Oliver at one of his demonstrations. He should be challenged to compare the level of nutrient store of his product directly with that of Amazonia.  

Cheers,


----------



## John Starkey (14 Aug 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> Well I had a look at his website trying to determine whether there was any NPK enrichment. I couldn't find anything that specifically states that it's enriched, just some Lab test data which appears to imply enrichment but may also simply indicate a high CEC. Since it appears to be similarly priced to AS, and since we know that AS is highly enriched, I'd say it still holds the crown and would still be the way to go. If the tank is on the lower end of uptake rate, such as what you described then the enrichment will last a longer time. Inevitably though, any enriched substrate will exhaust it's enrichment, but this will be replaced somewhat by organic matter breakdown and nitrification within the sediment.
> 
> This would be a good direct question to ask Oliver at one of his demonstrations. He should be challenged to compare the level of nutrient store of his product directly with that of Amazonia.
> ...



Hi ceg,thanks for the great reply,you took the words out of my mouth,that is one question i have lined up for mr knott,
take care Clive 
John


----------



## TDI-line (14 Aug 2009)

Hi John,

i'm using Oliver Knott's NS in both my tanks, one 20L nano with no co2, and my 720L with co2. 

Both are totally crypt based tanks and they seem to be doing good. 

I can only say from using initially ADA AS Amazonia that the NS seems to be a cleaner product in every way, my large tank cleared within 1 day, not the normal 3-4 weeks of clouding i would have to wait after a rescape, and it was sparklingly clear. There are no bits of twigs and other stuff that takes forever to remove with the Amazonia.

I personally could not see myself using another substrate again.  

I found these, may be of use...

http://www.oliver-knott.com/30+M52087573ab0.html


----------



## Nick16 (14 Aug 2009)

is there going to be 9L bags of NS in the future? or do we only get little 3L?


----------



## TDI-line (14 Aug 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> is there going to be 9L bags of NS in the future? or do we only get little 3L?



I think AE will be re-ordering the 10L bags shortly Nick.


----------



## John Starkey (15 Aug 2009)

Hi Dan,
thanks for the info,as soil sounds real nice to work with,thanks for the links below very helpfull,

regards john.


----------



## TDI-line (15 Aug 2009)

No problem John, btw i think Richard at AE will be getting black and brown versions in this time.


----------

